# Rand bei (Table,Relative,Linear)Layout - wie bekomme ich ihn weg?



## kuzdu (13. Sep 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe schon gegoogelt, entweder zu doof oder ich sehe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht... 

Wenn ich ein Layout verwende, ganz egal welches, ob Table/Relative/Linear/Absolutlayout, bekomme ich immer einen Pixelrand. Bzw. eigentlich ist es mehr eine Art Rahmen. Ich habe es mal in einem Screenshot rangehangen.

Wie bekomme ich das hin, dass die Buttons komplett am Bildschirmrand kleben?

Viele Grüße


PS: Zurzeit tue ich mich immer am schwerten mit dem Layout und nicht mit der Programmierung. Ich arbeite immer mit der Oberfläche, die in eclipse integriert ist und weniger im direkten XML-Code. Ist beides "gleichstark" oder sollte man direkt im XML-Code arbeiten?


----------



## Tecwan (13. Sep 2013)

Wenn du mit Eclipse arbeitest, dann geh in den Ordner 
	
	
	
	





```
/res/values
```
 und öffne mal die 
	
	
	
	





```
dimens.xml
```
Dort findest du die Dimensionen 
	
	
	
	





```
activity_horizontal_margin
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
activity_vertical_margin
```
.
Beide haben zB. 16 dp eingestellt. Das kannst du auf 8dp oder auch 0 dp setzen, und die Ränder schrumpfen/verschwinden.

Schau dir auch noch mal die 
	
	
	
	





```
activity_main.xml
```
 an. Dort findest du ziemlich zu Beginn
[XML]androidaddingBottom="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin"
androidaddingLeft="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin"
androidaddingRight="@dimen/activity_horizontal_margin"
androidaddingTop="@dimen/activity_vertical_margin"[/XML]
Diese Angaben verweisen auf die in der 
	
	
	
	





```
dimens.xml
```
 deklarierten Werte.


----------



## kuzdu (13. Sep 2013)

Ahhh, da findet man das. Das war es schon, vielen Dank. Hat geklappt


----------



## dzim (16. Sep 2013)

Ich verwende res/dimen gar nicht... irgendwie noch nie gebraucht, aber ich sollte unsere Firmen-App wohl mal anpassen...


----------

